# Orcs



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

*Fanasy Orcs for Sale/ Swap for Empire or Eldar*

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=94464

Ok so I'm selling off my unused, unstarted armies.

All prices include P&P to UK

Some models have been painted and attempted to be dettol stripped.

Orc and Goblin Army Book (hardback and 2000 edition) £15
30 Boys with Additional hand weapons £18
20 Arra Boys £12
20 Arra Boys £12
Boar Chariots £7
5 Boar Boys £12

Feel free to PM with your wants, Paypal preferred. These will go on Ebay soon but will re post when items have been taken or if wanted

Will consider trading for

Eldar
Empire


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

ok so 20 additional hand weapon boyz have now gone and I have edited what remains


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

and another chariot gone...strangely the one that needed the TLC


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

OK this is now on Ebay with a carry case, along with some more of my stuff at a later date


----------

